# Electronics



## Tinytraveler (Feb 17, 2010)

Someone asked about electronics and wether to bring them or buy them here.
Here are some of the prices I saw in the store lately:
Sharp Microwave 1000watts that is large enough to fit an extra large dinner plate or medium casserol dish 1200 EL
Krups Stainless Stick blender 200 EL
Oral B Professional Care 7500 rechargable toothbrush 500 EL

Computer stuff is much cheaper in the states especially if it is something you got on sale. Most computer components are 110/220 so all you would have to buy is a plug adaptor. If you look on the electrical cord either where it enters the device or the actual plug part it will have it writen on there 110/220. 
If you are coming from the states and are bringing a DVD player realize the DVDs purchased here will not work on it.


----------



## Tinytraveler (Feb 17, 2010)

A middle of the road dish & reciever (for free TV only) was about 400 LE and another 40LE for installation. You can sign up for Orbits or Showtime but that would incure monthly fees. There is quite a lot of TV that is for free and in English.
Fox Movies 
Fox Series
CNN
BBC
MBC Max
MBC Persia
MBC Action
MBC 2
MBC 3 (children programing)
MBC4
Dubai 1
Aljazzera International
Press TV
Saudi 2
Bloomberg
CCTV 9
City 7 TV
EuroNews
Fatafeat (Cooking Channel: has quite a lot of english progams)
I am sure I am missing some. Most all of these channels have websites if you want to know more about their programming


----------



## Tinytraveler (Feb 17, 2010)

When buying anything here in Egypt there are items made or assembled in Egypt and those that are imports. Anything imported will be much more in price compared to the Egypt made because of the import tax. Just because it is made in Egypt doesn't mean that it will be a name you never heard of. Toshiba makes appliances in Egypt. While Suzuki and Hyundai make cars.


----------



## Tinytraveler (Feb 17, 2010)

A Flat panel JAC 29" TV costs 2000 EL 

The bracket to wall mount it cost 88 EL 

If you are not interested in buying new check out t or at CSA they have a consignment shop.


----------



## tamarbutah (Jan 25, 2010)

Tinytraveler said:


> A Flat panel JAC 29" TV costs 2000 EL
> 
> The bracket to wall mount it cost 88 EL
> 
> If you are not interested in buying new check out t or at CSA they have a consignment shop.


Thanks a lot Tiny traveler it really gives me some ideas of the prices now but what is t and CSA?


----------



## Tinytraveler (Feb 17, 2010)

tamarbutah said:


> Thanks a lot Tiny traveler it really gives me some ideas of the prices now but what is t and CSA?


CSA stands for Community Services Association and I am informed I can't list a website so maybe that was why ____ was changed to T in my post.
Private message me and I will email you a few websites that will be helpful to you.
If you don't see a way to private message me then make a few more posts I think it is 5 or 6 you have to make and then you will be able to private message people.


----------



## tamarbutah (Jan 25, 2010)

Tinytraveler said:


> CSA stands for Community Services Association and I am informed I can't list a website so maybe that was why ____ was changed to T in my post.
> Private message me and I will email you a few websites that will be helpful to you.
> If you don't see a way to private message me then make a few more posts I think it is 5 or 6 you have to make and then you will be able to private message people.


OK Thank you  Will try to PM you.


----------

